# [solved] aufs in 2.6.35-zen2 kernel for squashed portage?

## vexatious

Following this guide to save some disk space http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Squashed_Portage_Tree .

Looked in miscellaneous file types and couldn't find aufs2 anywhere. Using 2.6.35-zen2 kernel.

Was it taken out of 2.6.35-zen2 kernel and/or should I just emerge emerge -av aufs2? I couldn't find it either by doing 'nano -w /usr/src/linux/.config' and searching the .config file for aufs.

 I would prefer to use what's in 2.6.35-zen2 kernel if it's in there somewhere. I have had problems downloading and compiling modules that didn't come with my kernel.

----------

## idella4

vexatious

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.35-zen2 "Get the hell out" Configuration                   
> 
>  ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

zen has it.

----------

## vexatious

I'm sorry but I only have UFS file system support (READ ONLY) and under that Debugging support. I don't even have any other experimental file systems...

I know for sure it's zen sources since uname -r gives 2.6.35-zen2

What could I have done wrong?

----------

## idella4

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.34-zen1 "Back in the Saddle" Configuration                 
> 
>  ────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────────── 
> ...

 

Hmmmmmmm, that's 2 zen kernels that have it.  If you only have ufs, it looks to me like there was a fault in the merge of the kernel.  Re-emerge the kernel, or at least emerge a prior version.  

The misc files systems don't require something  else to be selected to invoke them.  It is there

----------

## vexatious

I figured it out. Using my .config from the standard gentoo kernel doesn't reveal the experimental partition types and probly some other things I didn't notice. Thanks

EDIT: Nevermind about using the old config! It was actually because I had disabled "prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers" under general setup. Checked that and I can see the stuff that wasn't showing! What a dumbmule

----------

## idella4

vexatious

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What a dumb mule
> 
> 

 

Oh well, so are we all at times.  Never mind.  I thought it must have had something turning it off, but I wouldn't know how to do it if I tired.

Can you enter [solved] in your thread title.

----------

